# FAQ - Exchanging with Interval International (II)



## DeniseM

Basic Renewal:
1 year - $89.00
2 year - $178.00
3 year - $227.00
5 year - $356.00

Gold Renewal:
1 year - $143.00
2 year - $286.00
3 year - $366.00
5 year - $572.00

*Exchange Fees*

Exchanges made over the Phone-
Domestic - $159
International - $174

Exchanges made Online-
Domestic - $149
International - $154

(You get a $35 discount when you request a Starwood to Starwood exchange - but if there are non-Starwood TS's on the same request, you not get the discount, even if you eventually trade for a Starwood resort.)

Guest Certificates - $49​
*UPDATE - 2014:  NEW RULE **- You may choose between "deposit first" and "request first" when you deposit your week.  If you choose "deposit first" it's cannot be called back."*

*UPDATE - 2012:  NEW RULE **- You must pay your maintenance fee, before you can "designate your timeshare for exchange."*

*
How to open a new II Acct. for a Non-SVN week - (a Starwood resale from a voluntary resort.)*

There is often a 2-for-1 code, that works for some SW timeshares when you open a 2nd Acct. or extend your current Acct.  This is not for the corporate SW Acct. that you automatically get with a mandatory resort.  You are already paying for a corporate Acct. with your yearly MF's.  If none of the codes below work, sometimes you can just call II, ask for the Starwood desk and ask them if there is a current 2-for-1 code.

*
STEP 1 - Opening an Account & Registering your timeshare(s)
*
1) Go to their webpage:  http://www.intervalworld.com

2) Click on *Create Password or join today* (on the right)

3)  Click on *Join Today*

4) Fill in the boxes (_skip_ *Enter Your ID*) - click continue 

5) On the next page fill in all your resort information. - click continue

6) Fill in all your contact info. - click continue (for phone number, leave the first box empty - it's the country code) - click return

7) Complete the Web Profile Info. - click continue

8) On the next page enter the source code and click apply.

9) If the code works, then a new price list will pop up with the 2-for-1 option - select it and click continue to pay with a credit card.​

*Step 2 - Depositing and Exchanging - for both SVN II Accts. and personal II Accts.*

1.  Once your account is open your unit should appear in your online account within a few days.  *This ONLY means that it is REGISTERED - it does NOT mean it is DEPOSITED.*

*IMPORTANT - This is where a lot of people get confused.  You MUST do the next step to *deposit your timeshare* every year if you wish to deposit it - REGISTERING your week with II and DEPOSITING your week with II are two different steps.  Just because you see the timeshare in your online account does NOT mean it is deposited - it only means it is REGISTERED.

2.  *DEPOSITING (designating your timeshare for exchange)* - Once the unit is visible in your online Acct., you must call Starwood Owner Services at (888) 986-9637, to "designate it for exchange."  You can no longer do this on the Interval website, unless you own a true fixed week.  If you try to make a trade without calling, it may appear to go through, but it may eventually get hung up.  

*You can also "designate your week for exchange" online at [B]www.mystarcentral.com[/B] - I prefer to deposit online, because Starwood sends you a detailed receipt of your deposit.  Here is the path for depositing on www.mystarcentral.com: Sign in > Reservation Requests > Resort name > Request your vacation now > Use an External Exchange Company:  Request an exchange > Answer the deposit questions

_*Here is another confusing part about the II/Starwood system - Note that you will NOT see the deposit in your Acct. - In fact your account won't show any indication that you've made a deposit.   All you will EVER see is a place holder with this year's date on it.  Even when you deposit the next year - the place holder will still have the current year's date on it, so it is important to keep records of your deposits and exchanges, and copies of the emails, because *you can't track deposits in your online Acct.*_​
*3.  Within a few days your timeshare should be ready to trade.  At that point you can either put in an on-going request, make an instant online exchange, or both.:*

a.  *Put in an ongoing request* - Go to the II website, click on "Exchange" and search for the exchange you want.  If it is not available, the system will automatically offer you the chance to put in an an On-going Search "Request First."  Once you complete the info. requested, II will start looking for the exchange for you and will automatically reserve it for you if they make a match.  

*You must pay the exchange fee to put in the request.  If you don't get your request and decide to cancel it, they will refund in full.  

*If you request a mix of Starwood and non-Starwood timeshares, you must request at least 3 different resorts or dates.  If you only request a Starwood timeshare, you can request just one resort/date.

***If you need a specific check-in day, you must call II after putting in your ongoing-request online and specify the day of the week.  Otherwise, your on-going request *automatically defaults to Thursday no matter what day you request*, so your check-in day could be Thurs., Fri., Sat., or Sun.  The Rep. can change it in the system for you, but the request will not show in your online II Acct.  

If you get an exchange,  II will email you the notification.  You will have 24 hours from the time it is SENT to cancel with no obligation.  After that, if you cancel, you forfeit your exchange fee and get your deposit back.  Note that the emails are very generic and easy to over look in your email in-box.  The last one I got was as follows:  From:  *Customer Service*  Subject:  *Exchange 1234567*  You can also watch for exchanges in your online Acct. on II.

b.  *INSTANT ONLINE EXCHANGE:*  Your 2nd trading option is to search the *online inventory* and reserve anything that is available.

Savvy traders often put in an on-going request *AND* watch the online inventory, because ongoing requests are filled BEFORE any inventory goes online, so the prime weeks are usually snagged by ongoing requests.  The online inventory is what's leftover.  However, sometimes something slips through, so it's a good idea to use both search methods.  If you see an instant online exchange you want you can make it with the same deposit, your prepaid exchange fee will be used, and your on-going request will be canceled - automatically.  

*Be sure you click the icon for your *ongoing request deposit*, to use it for the instant online exchange.​
*Tips for putting in your exchange request*

The most successful strategy for a II exchange includes:

1)  Put in an on-going request as early as possible (12 or more mos. out) so it's in place BEFORE the deposits are made, and ahead of other exchangers.

2)  To put in an* on-going request* for a 2 bdm. - you must deposit a 2 bdm., but with an instant online exchange you can sometimes trade a smaller unit for a larger unit.

4)  You have priority for trades into other Starwood resorts - before non-Starwood owner.

5)  Request a wide-range of weeks.

6)  Request as many resorts as possible

7)  Even though the online inventory is the leftovers, sometimes gems pop up, so it's worthwhile to keep checking it, even when you have an on-going request in place.  If you see something you want, you can still grab it online, which will automatically cancel your on-going request.

*Strategies that will decrease your chances of getting a trade:*

1)  Only requesting school holidays
2)  Only requesting one specific week
3)  Only requesting the very top resort in an area (which you may not have the trading power for)
4)   Not requesting Starwood resorts​
*How does Starwood to Starwood Priority Work?*

When  Starwood makes a deposit in II - for the first 30 days, only *Ongoing Requests* from Starwood owners will be filled.

After 30 days, *Ongoing Requests* from other owners are filled IF their deposit has the trading power necessary.

Then, the left over inventory goes online - and for the first 30 days, only Starwood owners can see and reserve it with *Instant Online Exchanges*.  (Note that it is supposed to be 30 days, but it is applied inconsistently.  Also - within 60 days - there is no priority.)

After the inventory has been online 30 days, then other owners who have enough trading power can see and reserve the online inventory with* Instant Online Exchanges.*​

*Updates - *

Trial and error with the new system has shown that best practice is to put in an on-going request with all deposits, *even if your intention is to only search online*.  Instant online exchanges seem to go through easier, AND HAVE MORE TRADING POWER, if the deposit you use has an on-going request in place already.  If you ONLY want to search online, then put in a "dummy" on-going request (one that will be impossible to fill.)  Suggestions for a "dummy" request would be WSJ, Harborside, or WKORV for Christmas or New Years week.  The exchange fee you pay will automatically be transferred to the Instant Online Exchange, if you make one. 

*ALL On-going Requests are "Request First" under the 2009 Rules:*  If you decide to cancel your ongoing request and use your week yourself, you will have to contact both II and Starwood.

FIRST - Call II and tell them you want to a) Cancel your request first, and b) Cancel your deposit - this cannot be done online.

THEN - you will have to call Starwood Owner Services and ask them to put the week back in your Starwood Acct.  

If you don't call Starwood - they won't know that you canceled your request with II and you won't get your deposit back.  Starwood seems to be confused about this process - so stick to your guns if they tell you it can't be done, and escalate it to Resolution Services.  Many Reps don't seem to know that you can get your week back!


----------



## DeniseM

*2009 Starwood - II Rules Change*

*In August of 2009 Starwood and II rolled out new rules for Starwood Owners:*

1. True fixed weeks can still be deposited using the fixed week date - not the new valuation.  None of the new rules apply to true fixed weeks.

*Impact* - The best fixed weeks within any season will have more trading value than the blended average of all floating weeks within the season. *2011 trade tests have shown that this is true.​
2. True fixed weeks can still be deposited 2 years from the check in date.

*Impact* - Fixed week owners have a 4 year time frame to exchange a fixed week.​
3.  With floating weeks, an owner can no longer select and deposit the week of their choice.

*Impact* - This is a loss of trading power for non-SVN owners, because owners can no longer choose and deposit a prime week for higher trading power.​
4.  Starwood assigns floating weeks a pre-determined exchange valuation which are ranked something like this:  1)  Plat weeks  2)  Floating weeks  3)  Gold weeks  4)  Silver weeks.

*Impact* - Plat weeks have more trading power than floating weeks, at this point we are not sure if it is a significant difference or not.​
5.  Starwood does not actually deposit a specific unit with II until an exchange is made.

*Impact* - Owners will no longer see what week was deposited to Interval if they use an exchange assignment.  There's no real impact to the owner as it relates to this point.​
6.  All exchange functions:  request first, deposit first, and ongoing request are now implemented using the exchange valuation.

*Impact* - Starwood owners can no longer increase their trade value by depositing early - early and late deposits have the same value.  Request first, deposit first, and ongoing request are all the same process under the new system.​
7.  With "request first," you are no longer are allowed to hold a confirmed reservation at your home resort, while waiting for a II trade.

*Impact* - This is a loss of ownership rights for owners - this may mean that there will be fewer deposits from the more expensive/high demand resorts, because the owner has to give up their reservation at their home resort, to put in a "request  first" request.​
8.  If you cancel a "request first," you _may_ be able to make a reservation at your home resort, but there are no guarantees, you have no priority for your deeded season, view, or fixed week.

*Impact* - If your II exchange request is not filled, you will only have the "left-overs" to choose from at your home resort.​
9.  You must call and cancel any existing reservation to deposit your week with II.

*Impact* - If you forget to cancel your reservation, Starwood  may deposit a different year than the one you intended to deposit.​
10. Owners at Starwood managed resorts which are not members of the SVN, must follow these new SVN rules even though they are not members of SVN!
*Impact* - Your II deposits now are under starwood control even though Starwood will not allow you be be a member of SVN .​
11.  You have up to 30 mos. to use an exchange assignment - all exchange  assignments expire on June 30th two years after the use year.

*Impact-* In some cases, this will allow owners a longer exchange period.​
12.  Fixed weeks, that are not in the SVN, are not affected by the new depositing rules.  Owners of fixed weeks have the right to deposit and exchange their actual fixed week, and can also can do a true "request-first exchange" in which they can hold a confirmed reservation for their fixed week, and put in a request for an exchange.

*Impact-* Prime fixed weeks may have more trading power, than floating weeks.​
13.  You can deposit up to the last day of the use year, with no late deposit penalty.

*Impact-* - This is actually a benefit of the new rules. You probably shouldn't wait until the very last day of the year to deposit your week, since there may be a long wait on the phone, or you might not even get through.​
14.  You can put in a "request-first" for dates beyond the deposit date.  (For instance, put in a "request-first" for 2011 with a 2010 week.)  

*Impact-*If you don't get the exchange by the end of 2010, your "request first" week will automatically be deposited in II at the end of the year.​
15.  To exchange your unit with II you must always call Starwood Owner Services first - you can't do it directly with II any longer.  

*Impact-*This can be inconvenient, especially if you get a II Rep. that doesn't understand the new system., or you see an exchange you want after office hours.​
16.  When you deposit a week, you will not see that deposit in your account.  Instead you will see a generic place holder for the CURRENT year - regardless of the year deposited.  You use that generic place holder to make an exchange, and hope that Starwood uses the right week.

*Impact-*It is important to keep good records of all deposits and trades made, especially if you have many deposits.  There have been several cases where Starwood used the wrong week for a trade, or traded a 2 bdm. when the owner actually traded a 1 bedroom.​


----------

